# Headless Horseman (he's the worst)



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have the version off from the Disney 12 Inch Sleepy Hollow/Rip Van Winkle LP. Here's the link for that entire LP:

*Legend of Sleepy Hollow LP*

Of course as you see MegaCrapload deleted yet another one of my links. I can easily upload it to another host if you'd like it.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

link not there...but I think that's the Bing Crosby version. I have that one! 

The covers I don't have were featured on the Dr. Demento radio show. The Thurl Ravescroft one should sound similar to disney's GGG. 

But I can't find them anywhere, Google isn't turning up any hits!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

I have the ravenscroft version...I'll see if I can dig it up for you


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Found it! I'm not sure if there's a limit to the # of downloads or anything, so I'm PMing you the filedropper.com link where I uploaded it.

Are you sure you don't mean Kay Starr? That's the one in HalloweenBob's video. I can upload that one, too, if you want.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Eyegor said:


> link not there...but I think that's the Bing Crosby version. I have that one!
> 
> The covers I don't have were featured on the Dr. Demento radio show. The Thurl Ravescroft one should sound similar to disney's GGG.
> 
> But I can't find them anywhere, Google isn't turning up any hits!


Sorry. I posted the link now. It's not the Bing Crosby version. I do think it is Thurl though, but it looks like Mr.Chicken already sent the song to you.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've got Kay Starr's version somewhere's. Gotta find a place to post it though. Any ideas?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks Mr. Chicken and Halloweiner! 


Halloweiner, Can you send it to my email? I'll pm you.

Dino, I have a bad copy of the Kay Starr version so I'll take anything over the version I have! I'll pm you! 



Supposedly some artist named Kat or Kay Kyser recorded on too! and that's the one that turns up little info on google! 
I can't find it anywhere!

UPDATE* According to many google pages there's a version of the Headless Horseman by Kay Kyser (vocal by Freddie Froghammer)
I can't find an album, cassette, mp3 or anything. Weird.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> I've got Kay Starr's version somewhere's. Gotta find a place to post it though. Any ideas?


Currently my favorite is Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire

I'd like a copy of the Kay Starr version too. I thought I had Dl'ed it last time it came up in a discussion here, but I didn't. Seems we decided then that no one was able to find that Kay Kayser version except for a couple of sites thta had it for sale on one of his CD compilations.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's an active DL link for the Dr. Demento Halloween comp that contains the Kay Kyser Headless Horseman track:

*Dr. Demento Halloween 1984*


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

cool you found it! Thanks!


----------

